# Android Studio - App auf dem Smartphone testen



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

auf dem Laptop habe ich windows 10.
Auf dem Smarthone Samsung Galaxy S7 habe ich Android 8.
Auf dem Smartphone habe ich den Entwicklermodus aktiviert.
Auf dem Laptop habe ich den USB-Treiber installiert, damit ich auf das Smartphone zugeifen kann.
Smartphone und Laptop sind per USB-Kabel miteinander verbunden.

Leider wird das Smartphone in Android Studio nicht angezeigt.

Frage:
Was habe ich vergessen?


----------



## kneitzel (27. Apr 2020)

USB Debugging aktivieren in den Entwickler-Eigenschaften. Das würde mir noch einfallen - aber das Thema haben wir doch auch schon im anderen Thread, oder nicht?

Anderer Thread: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/adb-devices-oder-adb-install-unauthorized.188098/


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

USB Debugging aktiviert. Es funktioniert! Smartphone wird in Android Studio angezeigt!
Danke!


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

Ihr seid genial! es klappt! Die App wird auf meinen Smartphone angezeigt!
Hey Hey im Zimmerrumhüpfvorfreude!


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

Die App hat keinen Schalter zum Beenden.
Wie beendet man so eine App ?


----------



## M.L. (28. Apr 2020)

Die Android UI enthält eine Schaltfläche ähnlich einem oder mehrerer Vier-/Rechtecke. Diese einmal anklicken sollte die aktiven Apps anzeigen und X zum Schliessen anbieten.


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

Bei der App wohl nicht oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## M.L. (28. Apr 2020)

> Bei der App wohl nicht oder übersehe ich was?


  Naiv gesehen ist die App im "Fullscreen mode". Auf den Bildschirm drücken und halten sollte das Navigationsmenü -auch im Emulator- (re)aktivieren.  Abhängig von der Android Version könnte die obengenannte System UI so aussehen (roter Pfeil für mehrere aktive Apps im Display) :


----------

